# fragrouter

## rapolder

why is fragrouter not in the portage tree?

----------

## nephros

Because you didn't write an ebuild and submit it to https://bugs.gentoo.org?

[EDIT:] Wrong, because you didn't look hard enough:  :Very Happy: 

```

[nephros@scourge]~ $ eix fragrout

* net-analyzer/fragroute 

     Available versions:  1.2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.monkey.org/~dugsong/fragroute/

     Description:         fragroute was written to aid in the testing of network intrusion detection systems, firewalls and basic TCP/IP stack behaviour.

```

----------

## zed_0xff

```
fragroute != fragrouter
```

two different programs it is. and still no `fragrouter` in portage.

----------

## John R. Graham

The same answer applies. Gentoo is an all-volunteer organization. A developer has to have an interest in a package for it to make it into the main Portage tree. A good start to that is submitting a working ebuild to Gentoo Bugzilla, which anyone can do.

- John

----------

